# 2 year old grey/brindle lurcher - lost Bristol NOW FOUND!



## hermitical (Aug 22, 2010)

just in case any of you folk could spread the word, a 2 year old grey/brindle lurcher has gone missing from her new foster home in Bishopston. She's a scared little thing that can run and hide when approached by strangers 







this is the page on Dogs Lost http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=24710

If anyone could keep an eye out if they live in the area or pass on the info I'm sure it would be appreciated
Such a terrible rainy night for this to happen   

cheers


----------



## strict machine (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm local and at home for the next few weeks. I'll get the kids to keep a look out too -poor wee scrap!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 23, 2010)

Not local, but got some mates in Bishopston, I'll pass this on.

Hope they find her soon.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 23, 2010)

cheers folks...


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 23, 2010)

Facebooking to Bristol friends. Poor pup 

ETA: I've put a link on the Boomtown Fair page, everyone there was from Bristol pretty much x


----------



## Geri (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll keep an eye on the dogs in Kings Square, there are always loads there.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 24, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## hermitical (Aug 28, 2010)

latest I've heard is possible sightings around Stokes Croft

cheers for your help - I'm sure her foster carers will be grateful


----------



## hermitical (Sep 3, 2010)

found!

sore paws and underweight but apart from that fine....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2010)

Hurrah!


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 3, 2010)

YEY!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## strict machine (Sep 3, 2010)

Brilliant


----------

